# where to travel sin Singapore?



## cksonline

Any suggestion if travelling to Singapore?


----------



## pwrlara1990

There's a standard list of places where you can visit. the usual tourist attractions and all. but singapore is best known for the food so you should visit the hawker centers in the heartlands. satay by the bay is relatively good but its not in the heartlands. 

the heartlands are the places where you can really find good and authentic street food


----------



## VCSTER

Spend a day in sentosa, explore china town, eat tonnes of local food in hawker market, stroll through the promenade!


----------



## tejinders424

Go harbour front

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## navis59

Little India
Chinatown
Garden by the Bay
Sentosa
Universal Studio
Singapore Flyer
Marina Bay
Marina Barge
Mount Faber
Esplanade
Orchard Road
Holland Village


----------

